# Gros Problème d'affichage



## Azaly (20 Mai 2008)

Bonjour

J'écris ce message en étant assez stressée... ça fait des mous que j'attendais de switcher, après une très bonne occaz sur le refurb, c'est-à-dire un iMac 20" avant-dernière génération. Je l'ai déballé dimanche, toute contente. J'ai eu une fois un problème d'affichage, tout était bizarre et  la place de fonds blancs (menus, page blanche, etc) j'ai eu des trainées roses
J'ai redémarré et tout est rentré dans l'ordre...
Mais voilà, aujourd'hui j'ai de nouveau ce problème. J'ai redémarré, pareil. Eteint, pareil.
Je suis désespérée, il semblerait que je n'ai vraiment pas de chance en informatique (longue histoire)

Je ne peux malheureusement pas vous montrer comment ça fait, je viens de faire une capture d'écran mais en la vérifiant sur un autre ordi, je me rends compte que le problème ne ressort pas, c'est donc bien la dalle qui a un problème

Pensez-vous qu'il y a une solution ?

Je suis encore dans les 15 jours d'essai mais bon 800 l'Imac ça m'emmerderait qu'on me le rembourse et de devoir racheter un neuf, je l'ai pris pour le prix, en ayant aussi lu des tas de messages ici qui disaient que le refurb c'était sans danger


----------



## Arlequin (20 Mai 2008)

sans danger, je n'irais pas jusque là, il y a toujours un risque, ne fût-ce que durant le transport

à ta place, je n'hésiterais pas ! tu es sous garantie, refurb ou pas, alors zou, retour sav après avoir contacté apple...

sorry pour toi

à+


----------



## Azaly (20 Mai 2008)

Oui mais s'ils me proposent juste un remboursement ça m'ennuie, vu qu'une occaz pareil il n'y en aura ptet plus...

En plus ça frustre, j'étais toute contente d'avoir mon Mac après tant de mois de torture mentale à me dire qu'il fallait absolument que je switche!!


----------



## samoussa (20 Mai 2008)

ils te proposeront sans doute la réparation ou le remboursement. A toi de voir


----------



## Azaly (20 Mai 2008)

Le délai est long avant qu'ils viennent ?

Le numéro sur la page d'accueil d'apple c'est aussi pour le SAV ? Ils sont encore dispos ?


----------



## samoussa (20 Mai 2008)

qu'ils viennent ?...heu si tu as un contrat applecare ils viennent sinon dans le centre de réparation le plus poche de chez toi. Tu trouveras le numero du SAV dans les papiers apple qui étaient avec l'ordi ou sur la page support d'apple


----------



## Azaly (20 Mai 2008)

Euh c'est un iMac ils sont censés venir sur place non ?

Sinon c'est remboursement direct et ils m'envoient le transporteur, j'ai pas de voiture alors...


----------



## samoussa (20 Mai 2008)

j'avoue que dans le cadre d'un apple care ils se deplacent mais sinon je n'en suis pas sûr. Appelle les ils te diront


----------



## Azaly (20 Mai 2008)

Hum, je le trouve où le numéro de série ??


----------



## Azaly (20 Mai 2008)

Bon ben le temps que je cherche comment trouver le numéro de série c'était trop tard, ils sont fermé, je ré-essaierai demain

Mais rassurez-moi, les 15 jours c'est bien à partir du jour de réception du Mac ?

Sinon en étalonnant un peu l'écran, en réglant la sélection de cible du point blanc, ça a un peu atténué le problème mais ça se voit encore, notamment sur le fond d'écran et les vidéos sont irregardables!


----------



## samoussa (20 Mai 2008)

il me semblait que le SAV était ouvert relativement tard. Pour le numéro de série, tu le trouve en ouvrant A propos de ce mac et en cliquant 2 fois sur  : version 10.5 (sous Mac OS X)


----------



## Azaly (20 Mai 2008)

Oui ça j'ai trouvé

bah au téléphone la voix me dit "jusqu'à 19h45", et c'était 50... ça fait toujours plus tard que certains autres SAV qui ont des horaires de bureau (l'assistante technique c'est bien le SAV hein ?) Et le numéro est bien gratuit ou c'est juste le numéro du magasin ?

J'espère vraiment qu'ils se déplacent et qu'ils vont pouvoir me changer la dalle si le problème vient bien de là. Si ça se trouve c'est à cause de ce problème qu'il est reparti au refurb... dommage pour la légendaire qualité des produits apple... Je sais que ça arrive, mais malgré tout j'ai jamais eu de problèmes avec mes PC


----------



## Azaly (20 Mai 2008)

c'est revenu normal, d'un coup...
Hum, ça craint quand même, pas trop envie de rester comme ça

Au pire prendre un apple care (il est pas très cher pour l'iMac), les appeler ensuite comme ça ils se déplaceront. J'ai envie de garder celui-là de toutes façons, pour le prix...

Edit: ah non, c'est revenu (le problème), c'était trop beau...


----------



## cameleone (20 Mai 2008)

Et si tu réinstallais un système propre, pour en avoir le coeur net ?


----------



## Azaly (20 Mai 2008)

Euh ça m'emmerde un peu, Mac c'est censé être prêt à l'emploi... marre des installations système , je m'en suis tapée une dizaine en deux mois...
Et en quoi l'OS aurait à voir avec ça ?

Je vais quand même appeler l'assistance technique dans le cadre des 90j gratuits, on verra déjà ce qu'ils me disent...

Mais c'est bien gratuit ces numéros ?


----------



## samoussa (20 Mai 2008)

payant


----------



## cameleone (20 Mai 2008)

Alors, avant tout, fais un Apple Hardware Test (c'est ce qu'ils te diront de faire au téléphone, donc autant prendre les devants). Tu insères le DVD 1 fourni avec la machine et redémarres en pressant la touche D.
Si pas de résultat, réinstalle le système, tu n'as rien à perdre. Ca te coûtera 1h30, mais au moins tu sauras à quoi t'en tenir si le problème graphique perdure après réinstall. N'en attends pas non plus des merveilles, à mon avis c'est un souci hardware, mais bon...


----------



## Azaly (20 Mai 2008)

ça me le dira clairement s'il y a un problème hardware ?

Disons aussi que j'en ai un peu marre de faire mes transferts de données, franchement, ces dernirs mois l'informatique n'a pas été mon amie, je sature, j'espère qu'on en arrivera pas là


----------



## cameleone (20 Mai 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> ça me le dira clairement s'il y a un problème hardware ?


Si l'Apple Hardware Test diagnostique un problème matériel, alors tu peux être sûre qu'il y en a un. S'il ne détecte rien, par contre, le défaut matériel n'est tout de même pas à exclure...:rateau: 



Azaly a dit:


> Disons aussi que j'en ai un peu marre de faire mes transferts de données, franchement, ces dernirs mois l'informatique n'a pas été mon amie, je sature, j'espère qu'on en arrivera pas là



Le SAV, à moins de diagnostiquer de suite la panne matérielle (c'est possible), te demandera de faire un certain nombre de manipulations - dont peut-être la réinstallation du système. Alors autant prendre les devants...


----------



## samoussa (20 Mai 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> ça me le dira clairement s'il y a un problème hardware ?là


le hardware test te le dira...à 99% ! Manière de dire que ce n'est pas infaillible mais "normalement" s'il y a un probleme il doit être détecté.
- Tu peux également rebooter la pram (redemarrage en maintenant les touches cmd/alt/p/r enfoncées jusqu'à entendre 4 fois le "bong" de démarrage, puis tu relaches les touches.
- Tu peux aussi réinitialiser le gestionnaire d'énergie: Il te suffit d'éteindre le mac, de debrancher tous les périphériques et d'oter le cable secteur à l'arrière du mac pendant 30 secondes, puis tu rebranches et redémarres.


----------



## Azaly (20 Mai 2008)

Bah la réinitialisation ça s'est déjà fait, j'ai eu une panne d'électricité aujourd'hui, mais le clavier était branché par contre

J'essaierai tout ça cette nuit, j'espère que ça ira mieux!


----------



## Azaly (21 Mai 2008)

J'ai fait le test: zéro défaut trouvé
J'ai ré-initialisé la PRAM, que dalle
J'ai même fait une mise à jour de l'affichage et de l'EFI (bah on sait jamais...), que dalle!

Je me suis dit que c'était peut-être un problème de driver (ce serait bizarre quand même) mais on ne trouve pas les drivers mac sur le site d'ATI

Bah j'appelle le service technique mais c'est débuter sur de mauvaises bases quand même..


----------

